# My first truck.



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I turned 16 in September. I bought this truck in December. It's got no plow and I don't really intend to subject this truck to that much punishment. I'll borrow dad's plow truck for a while until I can afford my own.

Anyways here's my new truck with me standing next to it on the day I brought it home.










Quick picture as I head inside to finalize the paperwork.









Here she is at home the same day.









The big bad 7.3 PowerStroke. 








Yes. I know my IC boots need cleaning.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice truck dude good luck with it i cant wait to get my powerstroke im sick of my triton i want a diesel


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice truck. I guess the credit freeze is over


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

BigDave12768;741222 said:


> Nice truck. I guess the credit freeze is over


Nope. Credit freeze is still in full swing.

I paid 7,300$ CASH for that truck. (Actually 6800$ cashier's check and a 500$ cash deposit)

I own that truck 100% and nobody can touch it.

It's a 99 F350 7.3L diesel 4x4 XLT regular cab longbed with 113,419 miles on the clock as it sits right now.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

A nice boss 8'2'' XT V would look B A on that truck.


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

$7,300 for a '99 xlt F350 with 113,000 miles and a 7.3l under the hood... sounds like you got a deal... treat her right!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, you got a killer deal on it! I don't think you could harm that truck with a plow! The F-350's are so solid.


----------



## mikeyfff1011 (Nov 30, 2008)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;741246 said:


> A nice boss 8'2'' XT V would look B A on that truck.


i agree i plan on getting that to and dude i have a 99 f-250 that thing handles my plow like nothing your 350 will handle it alot better then my 250 and have better power with the 7.3 diesel


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey, I know that truck, that Dealer is on GLobal on Killingly St Johnston, RI, my gf lives in Johnston, congratuations, I was considering that truck as well, Best of Luck with it!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

nice truck. dont listen to everyone else a nice fisher would look good on that ford. did you save your pennies for that truck?


----------



## 6.5LTDFisher (Dec 13, 2007)

nice find there fellow CT'er  Good luck bud! I wish i bought a 7.3 when i was looking!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I think a nice red western wideout would help bring out the color


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

A plow will be just fine on that truck. As long as you aren't stupid with it (raming into piles, slamming it into the reverse when still going forward) and you'll be just fine.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice truck- Welcome to Team Ford. I agree that you should throw a plow on her and let her pay for herself. Thats what those trucks were designed to do. Good luck with it.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BigDave12768;741222 said:


> Nice truck. I guess the credit freeze is over


credit freeze is still on....I tried to get a $5k loan for one year on a $12k truck, no-can-do....


----------



## Birdjr (Nov 24, 2005)

nice truck 7.3 is an excellent motor. good luck


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

EGLC;741514 said:


> credit freeze is still on....I tried to get a $5k loan for one year on a $12k truck, no-can-do....


I tried borrowing $1,000 for my plow, they said I need to be employee'd or have a co-signer. Just for $1,000


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

7.3 Plower;741223 said:


> Nope. Credit freeze is still in full swing.
> 
> I paid 7,300$ CASH for that truck. (Actually 6800$ cashier's check and a 500$ cash deposit)
> 
> ...


That's how I bought my truck- best way to go! Congrats on the truck- I'm not a Ford guy (as anyone will tell you)- but that truck should work out well for you!


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

im from ct too. i have the same truck in red fisher hd holds awsome but get the xblade nicer.


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice truck and sweet deal


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice truck
that can definately handle a plow no problem f350 diesel you have to work it
good luck and enjoy the truck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You're almost insulting the truck by not puting a plow on it lol.
Very nice truck I'm ofically jealous.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats on the nice new truck! I used to drive a '99 PS and it was a pretty good truck, definitely plowed well!!

- Dan


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Sabsan84;741289 said:


> Hey, I know that truck, that Dealer is on GLobal on Killingly St Johnston, RI, my gf lives in Johnston, congratuations, I was considering that truck as well, Best of Luck with it!


Jeez! I didn't think I'd find the other guy who was looking when I posted here!

You're right. That was at Global. Lots of good deals on trucks in Rhode Island.

Sorry for takin the truck, but ya snooze ya lose!

To make you feel better the guy I dealt with broke the lower mirror on the truck while trying to install the upper mirror. He was installing the upper mirror because that was part of the deal when I put down the deposit was that he would replace the upper glass. And when I tried installing the new lower glass I broke the plastic piece on the back that holds it in. :realmad:

I REALLY didn't think I'd find the other guy on here. TBH I thought the guy there was BSin me that someone else was looking at it.

It does need a little work. Like for example I need to clean the EBPS and EBP tube because it's messing with the EBPV and causing a pulsing hiss along with slight power loss. Plus it's got some body damage on the passenger side of the bed and on the tailgate.

As to why I don't want to put a plow on this truck:
1: Plow frames kill ground clearance.
2: A new V plow is upwards of $5,000. I can have a whole other truck set up with plow for $10,000. Or dad can and I can use it. xysport
3: I don't want to schlep a plow everywhere if we're going to be getting a storm.
4: I like my transmissions to work.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Check your oil pan. Keep it lubed or it'll crack.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

7.3 Plower;741714 said:


> Jeez! I didn't think I'd find the other guy who was looking when I posted here!
> 
> You're right. That was at Global. Lots of good deals on trucks in Rhode Island.
> 
> ...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

02powerstroke;741734 said:


> 7.3 Plower;741714 said:
> 
> 
> > Jeez! I didn't think I'd find the other guy who was looking when I posted here!
> ...


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

You may want to clean/replace your EBPS because the hiss will be fixed by cleaning the EBP tube and EBPS. I already pulled the EBPS and it was full of soot. I could see the inside of the EBP tube and it was gummed up with soot. That is definitely the issue.

As for the CCV mod I already knew about it and I plan on making my own custom setup.

Some tubing to a home-made oil catch/filter thing made of a tube with holes drilled in it filled with Scotch-Brite pads.

Thanks for the suggestions though!

I'm actually a member on Ford Truck Enthusiasts and those guys have been VERY helpful with this truck.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

you on the diesel stop to?


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

7 grand for a 99 with that mileage is freakin killer. Around here, an extended cab 250 with 100k is easily 15-19 grand. 

Go get a piece of 4" exhaust tubing and a k&n filter and make your own intake. my 99 is getting amazing miles right now. I started doing the diy intakes on the ford enthusiast site before that kwik guy did, yet they named it after him. I did that, a programmer, changed every fluid in the truck, and an exhaust and the mileage really jumped. Gotta love the 7.3s


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

From everything I've seen the K&N filter isn't very good for the truck. Too much crap can get through. Same with Banks stuff.

I'm looking at the 6637 filter from NAPA. 

Then a 4" exhaust and then possibly an F6 DP Tuner.

Edit: The only truck forums I'm a member of right now are PowerStroke Nation and FTE.


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

well, you didnt steal it from under me,lol, I never went to see the truck live in person, I would see it everytime I went to my gf,s , and did email about it, but thats it. But, It went to a good home and you will have the truck up to top spec in no time. For the year, mileage and price you cant go wrong, best of luck with it, keep me posted on your upgrades on the truck, I love trucks!


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Sabsan84;741791 said:


> well, you didnt steal it from under me,lol, I never went to see the truck live in person, I would see it everytime I went to my gf,s , and did email about it, but thats it. But, It went to a good home and you will have the truck up to top spec in no time. For the year, mileage and price you cant go wrong, best of luck with it, keep me posted on your upgrades on the truck, I love trucks!


I'll update this thread periodically whenever I do any upgrades.

There's a couple issues with it that need fixing and a few that won't ever get fixed, but are annoying.

Annoying, but won't be fixed:
door key and ignition key are different

needs fixing: dome light/third brake light/cargo light, EBPS, both passenger side mirrors, power mirror switch


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

yea all the guys on the ford site dont like the k&n, but i don't believe it. the 6637 or whatever that kwik guy used doesn't seal up to the tube. the k&n used a clamp to seal it to the tube. that right there threw the 6637 out for me. Only time a k&n will let stuff through is if you let it go without cleaning and oiling it. Plus how many times do you see a napa filter on any sort of high performance vehicle? Them saying the k&n doesn't filter good is just hear say on their parts, no real proof.

Those guys are stuck in their ways on that site, thats why i quit going there much. I read and research stuff for myself, not just what a general consensous on a forum is. I think the diesel stop is alittle better too


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

As to why I don't want to put a plow on this truck:
1: Plow frames kill ground clearance.
2: A new V plow is upwards of $5,000. I can have a whole other truck set up with plow for $10,000. Or dad can and I can use it. xysport
3: I don't want to schlep a plow everywhere if we're going to be getting a storm.
4: I like my transmissions to work.[/QUOTE]

1. get a western that the frame comes off with pins
2. i dont know y u need a v plow
3.I understand that lol
4.if you know how to plow you wont **** up your tranny.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Either way. This truck's not getting a plow. 

The main reason being that I don't have the cash to buy a plow for it.

If I was to get a plow it wouldn't be a Western because I don't like how quickly they cycle. It feels a bit too violent on the truck.

Dad had a 2000 F350 DRW with a 7.3 and an 8' Western. I plowed with it a few times and it felt like the plow was trying to rip itself right off the truck when you cycled it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very nice truck congrats. I paid for mine the same way also.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

looks like a good truck treat it right and it will go 200,000 easy my father had a 92 parked it with almost 300,000 on it


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

7.3 Plower;741767 said:


> Then a 4" exhaust and then possibly an F6 DP Tuner.


I have the DSP Turner on my truck it's by far the best one that I have found. I had the superchips tuner and there's no comparison!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

7.3 Plower;741714 said:


> Jeez! I didn't think I'd find the other guy who was looking when I posted here!
> 
> You're right. That was at Global. Lots of good deals on trucks in Rhode Island.
> 
> ...


Yeah- if it's a ford auto tranny you're almost certainly in for trans failure plowing!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

7.3 Plower;741798 said:


> I'll update this thread periodically whenever I do any upgrades.
> 
> There's a couple issues with it that need fixing and a few that won't ever get fixed, but are annoying.
> 
> ...


Did you run a carfax report on it before you bought the truck? Could have been in a wreck explaining why the keys don't match (new door off a different truck).


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I had an Oasis report done on it. Basically the same thing except Ford specific. The report was squeaky clean except for the CPS recall being done.

I believe the ignition was changed at one point because the ignition key is the oddest key I've ever seen.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Thats a good looking truck.Good luck with it


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

mkwl;742812 said:


> Yeah- if it's a ford auto tranny you're almost certainly in for trans failure plowing!


Yea, those older 4R100 trannies didn't hold up the best. The new Torqueshift 5 speeds 5R110 hold up much better under heavy towing and stress.

The 4R100 is an easy re-build unit and can be made bullet proof for very little money though.

Nice truck, best of luck with it!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That is an awesome truck! I wish my first truck woulda been something like that but then again I love my truck I have lol.

Good luck with it!


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry to dredge up an old post, but I thought I'd update a bit.

Since I posted last I cleaned up a bit. No more oil on my IC boots or pipes.










Installed a 6637 filter with cover/pre-filter. Don't mind the wire going across there. It was just that way for testing purposes and has since been re-routed with a fuse added in.









Installed a set of Isspro Performax gauges Top to bottom: Pyrometer, trans. temp, boost









And then we installed a 4" MBRP turbo-back. I got it in stainless because of all the salt they use up here. This picture is courtesy of my buddy's daughter he had along with him that day.









One more post to follow. Dang 4 image limit.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

So to tap in my boost gauge I deleted the air intake heater and got an anodized aluminum plug that went into the hole the AIH left. I got the plug from RiffRaff Diesel Performance.









That red LED above my pyro is a GPR indicator. It'll tell me when my glowplugs are on. When we hooked that up we found out that my glow plug relay was shot.

So I ordered a Stancor GPR to replace that wimpy stock one. Here's a picture in comparison to a soda can.









Here's the gauges lit up at night









Next up I still have to take care of my issues with that 3rd brake light and the other lights.

Unfortunately I haven't done much driving with this truck because mom is incredibly paranoid and won't let me drive it. For now I'm stuck in a freakin pink Jeep. It sucks.

I'm hoping to install a beefier turbo this summer and if funds permit a set of single shot injectors. It is getting live tuned in August by Jody of DP Tuner.

I also need to rip all that ugly foil off my IC pipe.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great work so far and sweet truck. Don't you think you'll need the intake air heater?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Get some fluid film on the frame and underside components- If you search Mcmaster-Carr on this site you can find the item # for a case at a real good price. Nice truck, bet the turbo whistles real nice with that DIY intake.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

7.3 Plower;743032 said:


> I had an Oasis report done on it. Basically the same thing except Ford specific. The report was squeaky clean except for the CPS recall being done.
> 
> I believe the ignition was changed at one point because the ignition key is the oddest key I've ever seen.


Well, you probably are right... But I have a 94 f350 and I have a different ignition key than door key. And the door key fits both doors and were Ford Keys, as is the ignition. So I doubt they put different doors on it.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

The ignition key does not say Ford so that is why I assume it was the ignition that was changed.

Yes I know the frame is a bit on the rusty side. I'm getting a new body because for the price of a new tailgate and new fender I can get a 6.0's take off bed and the beds are the same except badges from 1999-2007. I'll take the old bed off and send it to auction or put it on CL and try to get 400 bucks for it. Go to the truck body shop and get the other bed. Have the bottom of the new bed Line-X'd. Liberally apply POR15 to any rusty metal I can find ESPECIALLY the oil pan. Although it is in pretty good shape at this point. Then I'll have the bed mounted and the interior Line-X'd. After that I'll send the whole truck for paint.

Next on my modification list is a DP Tuner and if I can get the money together I'm going to get a van turbo. Van turbos are the turbos off of the vans. They are larger and flow better. They also have no wastegate. 

If I can REALLY get some money together I'm going to get it single shots, but I don't quite know if I can afford them yet. 

And the AIH isn't needed. Just like the CCV routing on those trucks sucked. The AIH is only activated when the truck is idling below 1000 RPMs and then it is just used to prevent white smoke out of the exhaust. It is not a starting aid in any sense so I didn't see a whole lot of reason to have it. I'd much rather delete the AIH and put my boost sensor there than have to T into the MAP line.

Oh and I also got a 6.0 trans cooler that I am going to install when I change my trans. fluid.

And I'm going to install a coolant filter when I flush the green coolant and put in ELC coolant.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

7.3 Plower;782535 said:


> Unfortunately I haven't done much driving with this truck because mom is incredibly paranoid and won't let me drive it. For now I'm stuck in a freakin pink Jeep. It sucks.


I understand that too. Hate that.

I am try understand what your plan for this truck? Are you use for tow or it for joy ride?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Milwaukee;782700 said:


> I understand that too. Hate that.
> 
> I am try understand what your plan for this truck? Are you use for tow or it for joy ride?


Both. Daily driver and towing whenever I need to tow. I am trying to get into landscaping and this truck will handle a 16' enclosed trailer with ease. And it'll haul azz when I just want to play.

It'll handle a plow if it needs to. I'd prefer to have a different truck for plowing though. We've got a 95 7.3 PowerStroke that we are converting to dual rears and we're going to put a 9' Fisher and a nice flatbed on it.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

7.3 Plower;741820 said:


> Dad had a 2000 F350 DRW with a 7.3 and an 8' Western. I plowed with it a few times and it felt like the plow was trying to rip itself right off the truck when you cycled it.


You haven't used a boss yet have you? The boss plows are way way faster.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I don't understand why you are spending all the money on upgrades for the truck to go faster and be more powerful when your Mom won't let you drive it in stock form?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I think you should get a nice afe intake and a bully dog programmer to wake that beast up 
If you want performace stuff hit me up....


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Flipper;782730 said:


> I don't understand why you are spending all the money on upgrades for the truck to go faster and be more powerful when your Mom won't let you drive it in stock form?


Because what mama don't know won't hurt her and it's going to be on the road end of July. I don't intend to go crazy on the road, but it'll be nice to be able to go bumper to bumper with the guys who think their V10 gasser is the best, most powerful thing known to man. Plus I'd like to see how it'll hold up against some of the Duramaxes and Cummins trucks at the strip.

Plus what's on there right now is not power adding stuff. It'll just lower EGTs and help me monitor for any goofy stuff going on with the truck.
The 6.0 trans cooler will keep trans temps down and hopefully help the 4R100 in there last a bit longer.

And thanks for the offer, Jim. I already have a performance parts supplier who treats me very well though. His stuff is all priced very 
reasonably as well.

And as to whether I've run a Boss:
Nope I've only ever run Western and Fisher plows. Dad stopped doing commercial snow removal a year or so before I was born because
he didn't want to leave my brother, mom, and me at home alone whenever there was snow. So the only plow trucks I've run have been left
over from the fleet he had back in the day or it was the 9' Western straight blade on his 2000 7.3 that he drove every day.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*very nice truck *


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd take a look at boss, the neighbor has a boss and his dad has a western. The boss is awesome, they can have their plows angled all the way to the left, hit the switch to angle it to the right, the boss can go right then right back left before the western gets to the right. 
You gotta get out of that Jeep and drive the truck. If I spent my money on something and my mom said I can't drive it, well she's gonna get an ear full.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyTblc;782986 said:


> I'd take a look at boss, the neighbor has a boss and his dad has a western. The boss is awesome, they can have their plows angled all the way to the left, hit the switch to angle it to the right, the boss can go right then right back left before the western gets to the right.
> You gotta get out of that Jeep and drive the truck. If I spent my money on something and my mom said I can't drive it, well she's gonna get an ear full.


Yea. She gets one and she'll be regretting it whenever she wants something done.

ie: "Can you go pick *insert whatever here* up for me?" "Yea. In 4 months or so"


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

I remember when I was first shopping for a truck, my dad said no you're not getting a truck and you don't need one. So I kept pulling around my trailer with the min-van, and one day I needed to put dirt and grass clippings, and I had the back seat out, so I just put all that in there, and he seen that I did it, and he yelled at me, and I told him if I had a truck, that wouldn't happen. Then when I was in the process of buying my truck (GM). He came home and said there was a guy at work selling a truck, and the first thing I asked was, "is it a dodge" he said "YUP" and I said "NOPE" I almost considered it, but it's a dodge. So since my dad wanted nothing to do about my truck, my mom co-signed for the loan. So, ever since then, my dad has only driven it once, across the street to fill it up with gas, other than that my mom has driven it a couple times and a mechanic, and me, nobody else, my dad said he wanted to take it out. And he's always making plans because "we" need to go pick something up with the truck, and I'm like, "sorry, I have plans, should have been a little helpful when buying the truck" Plus, my parents are hard on vehicles, they slap into drive when going reverse and what not, thats why I don't let them drive my truck or even plow snow with it.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Mom tends to back into stuff and dad tends to be hard on trucks. 

I'd let dad use my truck because I know he'd take care of it since he knows I really love it.

Aside from me and him nobody else will ever drive it. Not unless I'm bleeding to death in the passenger seat.

Mom tried to tell me I should get an F150 instead of an F350. I honestly can't see any reason to do that. F150s get around 14-15mpg. My SD will get up near 18 once it is chipped. 

And the initial purchase price wasn't terrible either. Only had to give 7300 for this truck.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you're very well informed on your truck...keep it up...very nice to see sucj knowledge from a young mind..

reminds me of me around 12 years ago.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Dissociative;783038 said:


> you're very well informed on your truck...keep it up...very nice to see sucj knowledge from a young mind..
> 
> reminds me of me around 12 years ago.


Thanks. Always nice to get a complement.

Although I can't take credit for everything that was done on that truck. I'll take credit for the 6637, the CCV, and the exhaust, but the gauges I can't take credit for.

I'm a member over on ford-trucks.com and one of the guys on there from Mass. came down to help me with all my various installs. He did all the electrical on the gauges. If it's more than just replacing existing stuff I'm lost when it comes to electrical.

I love this beast though. I plan on running it til the wheels fall off. Then I'll put the wheels back on and go again!

Next mods up on my list aside from installing the 6.0 trans cooler, a DP, and a van turbo are a coolant bypass filter and a John Wood or BTS valve body. The trans cooler and VB will help the trans last longer. The DP helps roll more coal. And if I put it on the economy setting it'll boost my mileage up by 2-3mpgs. And the coolant filter will help trap any crap that's in the coolant and help my waterpump last longer.

I've also got to change all the fluids in the truck. I am going to swap over from green coolant that requires SCAs to the gold ELC that requires no SCAs. One less thing to worry about.

All in time I'd like to install 05 headlights and an 05 grill, but appearance modifications come after longevity modifications.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

7.3 Plower;783002 said:


> Mom tends to back into stuff and dad tends to be hard on trucks.
> 
> I'd let dad use my truck because I know he'd take care of it since he knows I really love it.
> 
> ...


When I first got the truck, I didn't have a problem with my mom driving it, but she has gotten bad at how she treats vehicles, and her and my dad won't admit that they are hard on vehicles. My truck has been babied since the day my neighbor brought it home from the GMC dealership. My next truck will be a duramax diesel. My dad says "Why go from a half ton getting 16-18 to a diesel and get 10mpg's?" I told him they get more around 20, and he didn't believe me till he asked the neighbor, he asked him "So what do you get for mpg's 10,11?" The neighbor raised his eyebrow and said "16mpg pulling the 5th wheel, and regular highway driving no trailer around 19-20mpg" My dad was a little upset that he was wrong. Gotta love diesel. I'd stoop low enough to get a truck like yours, actually, it'd be my second choice, I like the super duty's


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Try tell my Dad that diesel in F250 is great tow rig for our 35 foot camper trailer.

His answer NO diesel and I LIKE Ford V10 6.8L. He say it have more power, cheap to maintain that, and not deal with cold start when we in Alpena which is North of Michigan what he told me.



I was consider buy diesel truck but here is worthless RUST and high miles for price. Good shape for truck with diesel worth $7000

I will never let mom drive my vehicles long story. For Dad and friends I do until they tell me what they do then they bring me truck with tank FULL that worth $50 dollars of gas that summer. I alway explain them do not REV like you stolen and keep eye on oil pressure. They did and I am happy. My 1 friend I don't feel comfy give trucks with manual because he could burn clutch quick. I let him use F350 if he need. Never have problem with them if you know them real good not those friend who you meet at store or stranger.



Agree boss snowplow IS BEST. I have use western and meyer. Western doesn't moving like Boss do it moving then slow down instead stop.


Keep eye on rear fender on bed that where issue of rust grow fast. Our 01 F250 don't have fender now. Blame salt and chloride.


----------



## 85 Toyota 22R (Jan 7, 2004)

take that foil off the inner cooler pipe for more turbo whistle


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Milwaukee;783056 said:


> Keep eye on rear fender on bed that where issue of rust grow fast. Our 01 F250 don't have fender now. Blame salt and chloride.


Yea. I'm going to replace the whole bed on my truck when I have the money. For now I'll just get the rusty spot with a little blue paint.

And mom had dad bring up the F150 thing. I told him why on earth would I want a stupid little gasser. Might as well not have a truck at that point. Even if I could have saved 2k a year on insurance I could definitely make back that 2k in productivity with ease.

Dad really likes my truck. He didn't want to hand over the keys when we got home. (I wasn't legal to drive it when we brought it home from Rhode Island)



85 Toyota 22R;783060 said:


> take that foil off the inner cooler pipe for more turbo whistle


Already planning to do so.  
Now I'm just trying to decide whether to paint them or not and if I paint them what color should they be?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

Milwaukee;783056 said:


> Try tell my Dad that diesel in F250 is great tow rig for our 35 foot camper trailer.
> 
> His answer NO diesel and I LIKE Ford V10 6.8L. He say it have more power, cheap to maintain that, and not deal with cold start when we in Alpena which is North of Michigan what he told me.
> 
> ...


Couldnt understand a damm thing that was said here


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ATV Plow King;783284 said:


> Couldnt understand a damm thing that was said here


He's deaf. Give him a break.


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

7.3 Plower;783287 said:


> He's deaf. Give him a break.


Now I know and apologize B/C by no means do i discriminate i work with mentally ******** and handicapped people every day b/c i enjoy it. So thanks for informing me.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Got any updated pics?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Your wish is my command.









That's the first day I was able to drive her. There was a paper temp "plate" taped to the rear bumper.

Since then I added a cross-body toolbox I picked up at Tractor Supply for 350 bucks.









I installed a van turbo with a fair bit of help from a friend of mine.









We also installed an intercooler off a 6.0L PowerStroke.

While we were at it we installed a new set of intercooler boots from Riffraff Diesel Performance.









I also installed a DP Tuner, but there's no pictures of that.

The black Recon cab light lenses are new as well. My brother had a 7.3 that he bought them for and never installed. When he sold the truck he sold me a set of front brake pads, a new air filter, a fuel filter, and the cab lenses for 50 bucks. I happen to know he paid 40 just for the lenses. The lenses came with a set of amber bulbs that do shine amber through the lenses to make them legal still.

And as for future mods:
I still haven't gotten the 6.0 trans cooler installed yet. I'm going to install a valve body from BTS and it's just a matter of getting my sh*t together and ordering one at this point. I'll do the trans cooler and VB at the same time.

I'm probably going to end up doing sticks in the truck, but I just don't have the money to do so at the moment.

By the way for those of you unfamiliar with the van turbo it is a turbo set up for the Ford vans with the diesels. They do not use an intercooler so they are set up with larger housings and this particular turbo is equipped with a wicked wheel. It screams pretty good when I get on it. I've gotten it up to 26lbs of boost on the highway before I blew a boot off the IC pipe.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice...ahhh i sweetness of being 16, enjoy it life goes fast


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice truck looks like mine. mines a 250 but i put the isspro pillar gauges in also along with some other stuff. its tough not to love driving the thing. Hows the dp tuner doing? better mileage? notice way better throttle response? thanksussmileyflag


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

For what it's worth I turned 17 earlier this month. And I'm liking the DP a lot. To be honest I haven't seen any huge mileage increase with any of my modifications.

With the DP I've gained a LOT of power and throttle response isn't even comparable to stock. Much nicer to drive. I've got my DP set up like this:

0 no-start
1 stock
2 1100rpm high idle
3 80 economy
4 60 tow
5 120 race

And by the way I don't have an EBPV problem any more. Wanna know how I solved that problem? I don't have an EBPV any more! I got a non-EBPV pedestal from Clay and it went in when the van turbo went in.

If I kept it in 80E and kept my foot out of it I'm sure my mileage would increase. But for now I'm gonna enjoy being young and stupid every now and then and give the skinny pedal a few good kicks and roll a little coal when there's no innocent bystanders.

I've gotten all my go-fast parts from Clay at Riffraff Diesel Performance and he's treated me right for sure. I'd recommend him to anyone looking for performance parts for any diesel (Ford, Chevy, Dodge that is)

I hope to be installing a hpx (high pressure crossover) line for the oil rails on my truck in order to smooth out the idle and make sure the rails have equal pressure.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I turned 18 in june for what its worth lol....how much boost are you seeing with the van turbo? my max is 16psi at wot. i have a ts chip rigt now that needs a reburn for my truck and im bouncing back and forth between ts 
EDIT: Are you talking about a regulated return? are you going to get one from ITP?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

No I'm talking about an hpx. It's for oil not fuel. Mis-worded it before. It'll balance oil pressure between the heads not the rails. I was trying to get out the door to go do some painting before it got dark out.

I'll be doing a fuel rail crossover and a regulated return all in time but an hpx is 81$ or so is more affordable at the moment.

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=RDPSHPX&Category_Code=F731-RDP-HPX

That's what I'm getting. I figure the soft one may not be as proned to fatigue over time as the hard line would be since it's got some give to it instead of being rigid. I know a good number of people who've got them installed. Some swear by them some say they didn't notice a huge difference. Time will tell for me.

As for turbo PSI at WOT with the DP in 120 and a van turbo setup w/wicked wheel I hit 26lbs a little while ago. Not because my turbo wasn't behaving but because I blew one of the intercooler boots off. I've got to pull the pipes, clean the boots with brake clean, sandblast the pipe ends for a little more grip, spray the pipe end with hairspray, and then reinstall it all. Should hold it together better.

So far an exhaustive list of mods for the truck is:
6637 intake
4" stainless MBRP exhaust with muffler installed properly (for now)
DP Tuner F5 chip
aih delete
tapped RDP aih delete plug
Isspro gauges w/3 gauge pillar pod painted to match (Pyro, trans temp, boost top to bottom)
GPR LED
CCV mod
Van turbo
RDP IC boots
6.0L IC
Foil delete
custom 6637 from a guy on the Ford forums

Any questions about what any of it is feel free to ask.

I'll do a fuel rail crossover at some point I just need the ambition to do it and a little research into what exactly it's doing for me aside from just connecting the fuel rails. I also want to get the windows tinted.

Right now I'm working weekends and painting the exterior of dad's shop that hasn't seen paint in 20 years so time is limited and modding the truck has gotten pretty low on the list.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah i believe you've had the truck a little longer then i've had mine. You've got a good list there man, sometimes i wish i had a little more ambition. My windows are done with 15% all the way around. Got it done cheap at a place in Providence and they did a real good job.My next thing is Drilled and slotted rotors and new pads and calipers. after that it will be the ccv mod and a exhaust. I put new tires on it not to long ago, those were a bit pricey. I did the Zoodad mod to help airflow to the intake and i did the pillar gauges from ISSPRO. What brand did you go with on the ccv mod?

Heres a few pic's of mine right now...


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

For the CCV I got the kit from Riffraff mainly because my time is worth a lot to me so I didn't want to waste it running down parts. I've just got a piece of 1/2" fuel rated hose running from the dogbox (Which I flipped 180 degrees from stock) down to the frame rail where it terminates near the crossmember that goes under the trans. It smokes a little, but not enough to bother me. Some people complain that it smells, but to be honest I've never even noticed a smell coming from it.

My truck had good tires on it when I bought it. They're an off-brand, but they're still round right? 

I need to fix my rims. The clearcoat is bubbling and peeling. 

My brother had a 7.3 almost identical to mine except he had a slight (maybe 2") lift on it installed by its previous owner and it was maroon in color. When he had it he was running a TS chip. I let him take mine for a spin around the block and he said that in 120R he was able to get it sideways coming around a corner. Somehow I doubt it since I can't even burn them from a standing start w/o brakes, but whatever. he said it had a lot more pep than his TS chip ever did. 

I'm really happy with the look, flow, and sound of my MBRP exhaust. The stainless version was around 500 bucks if I remember correctly. 

By the way your truck is much better looking than mine. Mine is dented, dinged, and rusty. I just avoid those parts of the truck in the picture.

I'm going to replace the bed but it's darn near impossible to find a correct bed for these trucks. I found an 08 bed and am considering getting it. I'm only worried about how the lines on the bed will match up to the cab.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I searched high and low for this truck, and its actually a 250 that i put the 4" blocks into for a 350 stance. Your truck is great looking even if it is a little beat, you just cant beat the look of a regular cab. 

As far as tires i do a ton of highway driving so i went with a 265/75 because of wear and fuel mileage etc. I got firestone transforce a/t's and they were def a good choice so when you need new ones i reccomend them. Ive had my truck since the end of march and ive already racked up 12k on it even tho im in school.

Riffraff seems like a good site, are they local? I'll be ordering that crossover for the oil like you said. seems like a good preventitive maintence thing. 

As far as the chip, i bought a TS core from a guy and i need to get it reburned. Tony Wildman rebruns TS chips but he chares like $150. TS will reburn it for $50. Decisions decisons.

As far as exhaust, what grade stainless did you get? the T409 or the T309? idk how much i really wanna dump into this thing at the moment. Im going to college up in boston so the truck isnt driven much right now. I scavenged parts off craigslist and i now have a full minute mount setup on mine to make a littlepayuppayup during the winter lol.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Riffraff is the furthest thing from local you can get just about. They're located in Eagle Point, Oregon. 

The contact info on one of Clay's business cards is:

Clay Note
(541) 879-1052
P.O. Box 416
Eagle Point, OR 97524

I got the T409 stainless for my exhaust. 

I'd really recommend getting it done with Tony instead of TS. 

The 3 best tuners out there as far as I'm concerned are Powerhungry performance, Tony Wildman, and DP Tuner. There's some other good ones out there, but they aren't as popular.


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

Now I would never consider owning a ford, but you my friend, have made me wonder. I've got a buddy with a 7.3 and banks in it. Love the sound of it. Like the idea of the 05 headlights and grill to:salute:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey 7.3 plower: I have had the DP tuner for a few years now and its nice but DO NOT use the 80E tune. It advances the timing very sharply at a couple points and it has been know to window blocks. I drive around in my 60 tow tune and I get an extra hundred miles out of every tank of fuel and there is no real power loss difference. Remember black smoke is unburnt/wasted fuel. 

But the truck looks great and so do your mods!

Also, you know that the oner of PH is the old owner of DP right? Im probably switching to PH this fall sometime


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowplow71;814659 said:


> Now I would never consider owning a ford, but you my friend, have made me wonder. I've got a buddy with a 7.3 and banks in it. Love the sound of it. Like the idea of the 05 headlights and grill to:salute:


haha I'm glad I could be such a glowing testimony for FoMoCo. I really do love this truck.



stroker79;814714 said:


> Hey 7.3 plower: I have had the DP tuner for a few years now and its nice but DO NOT use the 80E tune. It advances the timing very sharply at a couple points and it has been know to window blocks. I drive around in my 60 tow tune and I get an extra hundred miles out of every tank of fuel and there is no real power loss difference. Remember black smoke is unburnt/wasted fuel.
> 
> But the truck looks great and so do your mods!
> 
> Also, you know that the oner of PH is the old owner of DP right? Im probably switching to PH this fall sometime


I believe that it actually went like this: Bill from PhP taught Jody of DP. Jody of DP in turn taught Tony Wildman.

And as far as not using 80E I have a hard time with that. I've spoken with Jody in person and really have a hard time believing it. If it wasn't for the fact that I attended the event known as Riffraff East I wouldn't have gotten a DP. As far as mom and dad know I don't have a turbo or a chip or anything like that. I did all that at RRE down in Tennessee and I got my chip there from Jody himself. I asked him about the 80E tune and I'm really not all too worried about it.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's fine I wish the best of luck to you then. A little searching on the ford messege boards will result in quite a few if these occurances. And there a bunch are here that have had it happen. But I'll bet you that you'd get far far better mileage in your tow tune than 80e. 80e sucks. I've been driving around in it fir the last 2 years before I tried another tune. Also your story isn't really correct. No matter what Jody says.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

stroker79;815110 said:


> That's fine I wish the best of luck to you then. A little searching on the ford messege boards will result in quite a few if these occurances. And there a bunch are here that have had it happen. But I'll bet you that you'd get far far better mileage in your tow tune than 80e. 80e sucks. I've been driving around in it fir the last 2 years before I tried another tune. Also your story isn't really correct. No matter what Jody says.


I'm almost empty on this tank. I'll report back with my findings in 60T once I drain the next tank. I'll probably fill it tomorrow afternoon. Done around 450 miles on this tank and I'm just a hair below a quarter tank.If I really do get better mileage in a tow tune I'll drop the 80E in favor of 80T when I get it reburnt for the VB. I don't really like the way 80E shifts so I'm open to change.

I worry more about my trans sh*tting the bed than I worry about my block.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

$80 for a crossover line seem expensive IMO I noticed nothing after installing it ethier but o well......

http://www.dieselsite.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=50

http://www.itpdiesel.com/store.php/products/KCM_SD_HPX

If your worried about your trans do a converter and valve body now if you can afford it cause its only a matter of time.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I know the trans is going to go out eventually. The point of the trans cooler and VB is to prolong the transmission's life as long as possible. 

It's really an issue of money to get the VB from BTS and to get the DP reburnt for the VB. I just don't have the money to put out for it at the moment. I'll probably do it some time before winter hits just not right this second.

If the owner of RDP wasn't coming out to my shop in October I wouldn't even be getting the hpx. Always nice to have an experienced set of hands around when doing something for the first time.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

yeah the hpx is really easy I did mine in like 30mins. I blew up my trans the first summer I had my chip so I'm speaking as someone on there 2nd trans. Its got a Banks billet converter and transgo tugger shift kit in it now with some other odds and ends seem to be holding up ok so far. Hows the oil pan on that thing? I have to get after mine soon i have a couple small rust spots.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

7.3 Plower;815127 said:


> I'm almost empty on this tank. I'll report back with my findings in 60T once I drain the next tank. I'll probably fill it tomorrow afternoon. Done around 450 miles on this tank and I'm just a hair below a quarter tank.If I really do get better mileage in a tow tune I'll drop the 80E in favor of 80T when I get it reburnt for the VB. I don't really like the way 80E shifts so I'm open to change.
> 
> I worry more about my trans sh*tting the bed than I worry about my block.


Just try it lol no need to report back, I have already done my research, lol.

The bad news is, it only took 4 months before I had to have the trans rebuilt when I got the DP. It was in 80E the whole time but im not sure I can blame that on the tuner. ha


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

7.3 Plower;815379 said:


> I know the trans is going to go out eventually. The point of the trans cooler and VB is to prolong the transmission's life as long as possible.
> 
> It's really an issue of money to get the VB from BTS and to get the DP reburnt for the VB. I just don't have the money to put out for it at the moment. I'll probably do it some time before winter hits just not right this second.
> 
> If the owner of RDP wasn't coming out to my shop in October I wouldn't even be getting the hpx. Always nice to have an experienced set of hands around when doing something for the first time.


I have the transgo tugger II and im really happy with it. the trans shifts very very fast yet kinda smooth. I would reccoment it but the trans has to be pulled for a proper install.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

How many gallons are you talking on fillup? do you have a 25 gallon tank? i seem to not be able to breach 14mpg. If i run my tank to a quarter it usually yields me around 350 miles or so.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats on the Ford! Wish I had a truck like that when I turned 16:salute:


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

7.3 Plower;815379 said:


> I know the trans is going to go out eventually. The point of the trans cooler and VB is to prolong the transmission's life as long as possible.
> 
> It's really an issue of money to get the VB from BTS and to get the DP reburnt for the VB. I just don't have the money to put out for it at the moment. I'll probably do it some time before winter hits just not right this second.
> 
> If the owner of RDP wasn't coming out to my shop in October I wouldn't even be getting the hpx. Always nice to have an experienced set of hands around when doing something for the first time.


One thing I dont understand is the fact that you dont want to plow with the truck yet you are throwing on power adders that definitely will tear that 4R100 apart.

Either way.

I was in the same boat as you. I had my F-350 and treated it like a baby. Our parts list reads about the same except that I refuse to chip it until I can afford a BTS tranny.

I bought an older truck to plow with and after two seasons with it realized that I was working myself into a hole. Think about it. You have maintenance on two vehicles, two insurance payments, two sets of tags every year, etc, etc.

I bit the bullet and put a plow on the 350 and sold the older truck. I ran it through all of last season. I didnt have one problem. As a matter of fact, I have 130,000 miles on mine and it has never left me stranded. The only big items were new u-joints and ball joints at 100,000.

Anyway, I also run the 6637. It seals just fine and flows a lot more air than most. K&N filters are fine for naturally aspirated engines but the turbo pulls air in too fast and opens the holes in the filter allowing bigger particles by.

It seems like you have been doing your research and are on the right path. Good job on gauges before the chip. Most guys get that backwards and melt their engine.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

My opinion is that BTS does transmissions for a living and will probably know a bit more about my transmission than I do so I'll let them make the parts for it instead of me going at it with a drill. Just like any homeowner can go to hertz rentals and get an excavator, but they won't be able to dig a trench or set galleries as well as I can. Just my opinion you guys are welcome to yours.

And I've been thinking about my stance on plowing with this truck and I'm thinking it probably wouldn't hurt it too much but I just don't have a need to have a plow on my truck at this point.I do all the plowing for my father and he has a 94 or 95 F350 with a 7.3L and an 8' Fisher blade. I have access to that truck whenever I like since nobody else uses it. Doesn't make sense for me to drop the money for a plow on mine when I've got a fully equipped plow truck for free whenever I like.

By the way thanks for all the complements on the truck, guys. 

And by the way my truck is a longbed so it's got a 38 gallon tank. I just filled up this afternoon but my notes are out in the truck so I don't have the exact mileage at the moment.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

7.3 Plower;815799 said:


> And I've been thinking about my stance on plowing with this truck and I'm thinking it probably wouldn't hurt it too much but I just don't have a need to have a plow on my truck at this point.I do all the plowing for my father and he has a 94 or 95 F350 with a 7.3L and an 8' Fisher blade. I have access to that truck whenever I like since nobody else uses it. Doesn't make sense for me to drop the money for a plow on mine when I've got a fully equipped plow truck for free whenever I like.


I didnt realize you had the truck free of charge. In that case, I wouldnt get a plow anywhere near you truck until the older one takes a dump on you.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

cold_and_tired;815800 said:


> I didnt realize you had the truck free of charge. In that case, I wouldnt get a plow anywhere near you truck until the older one takes a dump on you.


I'm never going to really have a need to plow with my truck.

Dad has a mid 90s International with a 10 or 11' power angle plow but it is CDL required.
Then he's got the little 7.3 with the Fisher.

We've never hooked the plow to the Int'l we mainly use it for moving small amounts of dirt (single axle dump) but it has a blade and all the plumbing as well as hydraulics for a sander in the rear.

So really as long as I keep dad happy I don't have to pay for a plow ever. Just fuel it up when I'm done with it and we're ok.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Holy Sh*t a 38 gallon tank? mine is a longbed also but i think i barely have a 25 or 26 gallon tank. anyone know where i could find this out specifically? i guess i havent been doing that bad then, with 350 miles on a quarter tank.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

abbe;815826 said:


> Holy Sh*t a 38 gallon tank? mine is a longbed also but i think i barely have a 25 or 26 gallon tank. anyone know where i could find this out specifically? i guess i havent been doing that bad then, with 350 miles on a quarter tank.


You should have a 38 if its a longbed unless it was messed with somewhere along the line.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Musta been messed with. My truck is a Reg cab longbed. i posted a pic a little farther back in the thread. Besides the orginal sticker which i dont have, is there someplace i can find out?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Long bed is 38 gallons and the short bed is 29 gallons. The problem is with the ford fuel takes is the vent tube is about 6 inches long and sticks in nearly half way way into the tank causing the nozzle to kick off around 25 gallons. I have both a short bed and long bed for superduty with the 7.3 and with my short bed I top off the tank with 6 extra gallons and the 99 with 10 to 11 gallons. Its a poor design and the way to fix it is to drop the tank, open the top of it and reach in and cut off those 2 tubes. Then your tank will fill up to the top every time.

As far as the comment about the shift kit, it was designed by engineers not some backyard mechanic. There are lots and lots of people that have the transgo kit and it is a great alternative to a VB to prolong your transmissions life and it does not have the reverse deleay that VBs have. BTS makes a great trans as well, but for the money he charges, so could any other REPUTABLE and ABLE trans shop IMO.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not saying the transgo wasn't designed very well. I'm just saying I don't trust myself to start drilling holes in my stuff.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

OIC, LOL. Thats why I had the trans builder do mine cause im with ya on that.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

nice looking truck man...i might be able to get a f350 2008 dealer owned brand new powerstroke with a 8' western plow for 29000 but dont know if im gonna do it...i have always had chevys but its a hell of a deal...what do u guys think...


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Get an Oasis report on it to make sure there's nothing screwy with it. Make sure all the recalls have been done and then if everything seems to be in order then go from there.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice truck man.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I said I'd update whenever the truck got updated so here's the updates:

Got the dome/cargo lights working FINALLY. Door sensors were bad and they're a PITA to change out.

Went to a Recon LED 3rd brake/cargo light setup as soon as I had new sensors in.









I put in new headlights I got from another member on the Ford forums I frequent.

Oldies:









New ones:


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet truck, it would be wrong to deny that beauty a nice plow. Don't worry about beating it up, just go slow and you will have the money you paid for that back in a season. like the other guy said that is what that truck was built for,payuppayup Good luck.payup


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

Michigansnowkin;860689 said:


> Sweet truck, it would be wrong to deny that beauty a nice plow. Don't worry about beating it up, just go slow and you will have the money you paid for that back in a season. like the other guy said that is what that truck was built for,payuppayup Good luck.payup


i agree it needs a nice plow


----------



## brandonslc (Aug 29, 2009)

I have the same truck, but mine is a 1999 f250 crew cab and i have already put 2 oil pans on it. Anyone else ever had that promblem?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

F350plowing;860777 said:


> i agree it needs a nice plow


Doesn't need a plow. Dad's got a 95 F350 PSD that will be getting a 9' Fisher and a flatbed on it within the next 2 weeks so I've got no need to spend money on a plow on my baby. I've been told I have access to that truck whenever I want it and I can even use it as my daily driver if I'd like to for the winter months. No need for me to pay to outfit my truck.



brandonslc;860826 said:


> I have the same truck, but mine is a 1999 f250 crew cab and i have already put 2 oil pans on it. Anyone else ever had that promblem?


Wow. That's spendy cause to replace the oil pan properly you need to pull the engine. If you have to replace it again I'd suggest getting a new pan and having Line-X applied to it before installing it. Should prevent rust.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Time for an update!

Finally got that 6.0 trans cooler in and I did a John Wood valve body plus a transgo plate. Got it through riffraff diesel performance. www.riffraffdiesel.com

I also put a set of Bilsteins on her cause I was tired of the old shocks always squeaking.
Steering stabilizer.








JWVB plus transgo plate.








Inside a 4r100








We kinda wanted more access to the trans cooler.









Note: Not my PSD on the right and no we didn't use the gigantic jack stand on my truck. That was for doing a leveling kit on a friend's PSD.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Do your parents let you drive it whenever you want now? I remember you were having problems with your mom not letting you drive it for some reason


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

AndyTblc;906437 said:


> Do your parents let you drive it whenever you want now? I remember you were having problems with your mom not letting you drive it for some reason


Cause mom's nuts...

Anyways yes since end of July. No way would I sink this much cash into a vehicle that wasn't my daily driver.

I was being forced to drive a pink Jeep Wrangler that got worse mileage than my PSD. That vehicle has since been Obummerfized under C4C and replaced with a Nissan Altima that is now mom's DD.









Got the windows tinted as dark as the law will allow as well. Unfortunately in reality that isn't very dark.

An who says a 7.3 can't lay rubber?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice truck. I had pretty much the exact same truck. Bought it new in '98, sold it in 2006 with 183,000 miles when I bought my new one. It was a good truck. Door switches were crap. I replaced those multiple times and finally got fed up and just pulled the lamps out of the dome and cargo lights. I also had the oil pan rust out on me as another guy mentioned. I put one tranny in at about 125,000, and replaced ball and axle joints twice in the time I owned it as well as one entire hub.

I do miss the 7.3....far superior to the 6.0 that's in my current truck.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Some pictures of a new bed and bumper (2008 or 2009) on a 2001 ford 350...

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=233159&page=443


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Love the truck by the way!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have to say I am a chevy guy but always like super dutys. That is a beautiful psd love reg cab 8ft beds and the color & new lights make it look awesome!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that truck is beautiful! how much do you have into it??


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

EGLC;906579 said:


> that truck is beautiful! how much do you have into it??


More than I care to think of. haha

truck-7300
exhaust, 6637, CCV, gauges - 1300
turbo - 400
DP - 380
cab lights - 50
3rd brake - 80
door sensors - 0 would've been 20 but i picked my parts guy up at the airport cause his daughter is SMOKIN hot and my age so he gave em to me as a thank you
tints - 200
toolbox - 350
cup holder - 60
turbo pedestal - 100
6.0 ic - 150
6.0 trans cooler - 150 
ic boots - 100
VB - 225
Bilsteins - 350

Add it all up and we've got... 11,195$

That's rough $ for everything. Some stuff was a little more some stuff I've gotten deals on but that's cost for your average joe.

By the way my buddy who helped me on my truck with the vb and trans cooler has an 08 bed on his truck (not that red CC in the pic) and it looks good so all in time I'm putting a new bed on my truck and getting it re-painted a slightly darker blue with the same two-tone gray theme.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn, I have to say you have done a wonderful job with that truck! Makes me want a 7.3 sooooo bad instead of this dodge gasser lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Almost the same as my truck. But i got a 6speed and the 6.0.

Good luck with it. BTW hang a fisher on the front. (if you ever do put one on)


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

WilliamOak;906640 said:


> Damn, I have to say you have done a wonderful job with that truck! Makes me want a 7.3 sooooo bad instead of this dodge gasser lol.


Glad to know I'm doing something right. I'm contemplating whether I want to do some more visual upgrades or leave her a bit more stock looking so people will be a bit more surprised when she's quick.

If I was to modify it visually I'd probably do an 05 front end. 05 lights, bumper, and grill. Maybe harley edition 05s I'm not sure.

I'm hoping to do a 38r and Casserly stage 2s or hybrids next summer. Whichever my bank account allows.

And our OBS 7.3 is up getting the mount for a 9' Fisher plow installed. No need for a plow on mine.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

7.3 Plower;906841 said:


> Glad to know I'm doing something right. I'm contemplating whether I want to do some more visual upgrades or leave her a bit more stock looking so people will be a bit more surprised when she's quick.
> 
> If I was to modify it visually I'd probably do an 05 front end. 05 lights, bumper, and grill. Maybe harley edition 05s I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


The '05 front clip with harley lights would set your truck OFF! 
You mean you want this:
If so, please don't post pics when you do because I will just dread my truck even more lol


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Those lights but a chrome bumper and grill. Or maybe that grill I don't know. Depends on what it'll cost me and what I intend to do. And how things go with that girl whose dad sells OEM Ford parts. I'm more interested in her than parts but man that would be awesome if it worked out so I could be with her AND get discount parts from her dad.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

Where did you get your glow plug relay?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Dirtboy953B;907100 said:


> Where did you get your glow plug relay?


http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Stancor/586-902/?qs=UmzvcGcLxU89aquMIB1EaA==

They do send you a phonebook sized book after you order from them but it's great for starting your fireplace if you don't want to read it.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

7.3 Plower;906869 said:


> Those lights but a chrome bumper and grill. Or maybe that grill I don't know. Depends on what it'll cost me and what I intend to do. And how things go with that girl whose dad sells OEM Ford parts. I'm more interested in her than parts but man that would be awesome if it worked out so I could be with her AND get discount parts from her dad.


Where did you get the upgraded head lights?

I'm looking to do the same thing...


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

littlenick;907521 said:


> Where did you get the upgraded head lights?
> 
> I'm looking to do the same thing...


The ones I've got installed currently came to me for free through a buddy of mine. I don't know where he got them but mine are basically the same as the 02+ stockers except the 02+ have a slight bit of amber in the lower assembly in the corner. These are 100% clear with colored bulbs.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

7.3 Plower;907851 said:


> The ones I've got installed currently came to me for free through a buddy of mine. I don't know where he got them but mine are basically the same as the 02+ stockers except the 02+ have a slight bit of amber in the lower assembly in the corner. These are 100% clear with colored bulbs.


Nice find! know of anyone that has an extra set laying around? haha im kidding

They look good on the truck!


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

littlenick;907996 said:


> Nice find! know of anyone that has an extra set laying around? haha im kidding
> 
> They look good on the truck!


You could always do 05s.

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=6C3Z13008AB&Category_Code=F731-OEM


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

7.3 Plower;908066 said:


> You could always do 05s.
> 
> http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=6C3Z13008AB&Category_Code=F731-OEM


ehhh not for $300 hahaha

I've been looking around craigslist


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally got the truck up on the rollers!










If you can't read it that says 379.8hp 770 lb-ft

Not entirely sure I believe it but that's what it said and I made probably 12 pulls on the dyno in a row and they were all pretty consistent. Ran it in my 140 aggressive tune on my DP tuner. Put it in drive with overdrive off like the dyno operator told me and hammered on it til it started bouncing off the rev limiter.

Also ran a 9.77 at the eighth mile and 15.275 at the quarter mile.

I got a kick in the pants to actually get a 38r and stage 2s on the truck now.

I went to Riffraff East in Tennessee and they had a raffle. Well they had a really cute chick helping to sell tickets so I figure what the hell it's only $20 for 5 tickets so I went up and got some tickets and hit on her a bit. Well I got the girl and I won a live tuning session with Jody of DP Tuner!

Like I said don't bother hating on my dyno #s I'm not sure I believe them either but that's what they said and it's supposed to be one of the most accurate dynos around. It was Good Motorsports inertia dyno.


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

just read throu this whole thread, have to say that is a very nice truck you have there. before I always liked orange cab lights, but now seeing them smoked they look awesome


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, sounds like the trucks doin great, i just put the same headlights in my 2000. they look just like 02 headlights but are all clear with amber bulbs. i put an itp regulated return, and a cold air setup in. my chip is being done by cary at ct performance, with wildman tunes. i hope to get the truck on the dyno at some point. good luck with everything man, from one pete to another haha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It's alot nicer truck than my first truck.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

mercer_me;1058919 said:


> It's alot nicer truck than my first truck.


I've been working since I was 11 doing odd jobs got a real job when I was 13 and have been working steady since then currently I'm working 7 days a week. It's not easy to afford nice things.

I've spoken with my parts guy and a few other people I trust and have decided that for now I'm going to go with a high pressure oil pump, Casserly stage 2 singles, and possibly a regulated return w/ fuel bowl delete.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey man, and hello from a fellow FTE'er, been following your thread here! Pretty neat build on that 7.3L! I'm rocking a V10 myself, but I've always really liked those 7.3Ls. I just wish you could get a CC/SB with a diesel and be able to throw a plow on it. (Yes, I know with the 05+ you could, but I want the 7.3 with that combo)


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Haven't been back on since you did the updates. Amazing job you did! I think it would look sweet with the chrome plates on the lower portion where it's currently beige.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1059239 said:


> Hey man, and hello from a fellow FTE'er, been following your thread here! Pretty neat build on that 7.3L! I'm rocking a V10 myself, but I've always really liked those 7.3Ls. I just wish you could get a CC/SB with a diesel and be able to throw a plow on it. (Yes, I know with the 05+ you could, but I want the 7.3 with that combo)


You can do it with a 7.3 it's just not "recommended" by the plow manufacturers. So long as you're not plowing with every seat in the truck full you'll be fine. A buddy of mine has an 8 foot Western on his CCSB 7.3 and has no issues whatsoever.



KL&M Snow Div.;1059249 said:


> Haven't been back on since you did the updates. Amazing job you did! I think it would look sweet with the chrome plates on the lower portion where it's currently beige.


Thank you very much. I'm pretty partial to the two-tone the truck currently has and paint hides dirt better than a lot of chrome will. Plus I'm trying to keep this truck semi-stock looking in order to maintain a bit of a "sleeper" look. Whether I leave it 99-03 stock with the dents or make it look like a stock 6 leaker I'm not sure yet but I want to leave it stock-ish looking. No need to advertise that it's quick. I like surprising people.

Realized I never posted a video I took of the truck last summer. This is what she sounds like.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

And this is me playing at the 1/8 mile track end of last month.Only lost but twice. Red-lighted the first pass I made and then I let the girlfriend make a few passes and she got beat by a kid with a .001 reaction time. Other than that out of the dozen and a half or so passes we got the win light every time.
http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf

Best time for that day was a 9.78 @ 71.5mph


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

7.3 Plower;1059538 said:


> You can do it with a 7.3 it's just not "recommended" by the plow manufacturers. So long as you're not plowing with every seat in the truck full you'll be fine. A buddy of mine has an 8 foot Western on his CCSB 7.3 and has no issues whatsoever.


Really? I'm a bit partial to the larger plows though. 9 ft. in a V or an expandable wing is the minimum for me. I don't think you would want an extra 1000 lbs. hanging off the front on a truck that is supposed to have nothing in the first place. Still, that is cool. I'll have to look into that.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Update to this thread:

Truck got a flatbed because of the amount of rot in the old bed.

Here she is hauling some crap after Irene.









Did the whole frame in POR15 while I was at it.

Had to do a wheel bearing, brakes, and tires since my last update. Went to Cooper Discoverer STTs for tires. They're in the updated picture.

Truck bare between taking the pickup box off and putting the flatbed on. You can see the flatbed on the trailer in the background.









Lifting the flatbed onto the truck. 








Note: I've taken off the hideous exhaust tip... what was I thinking?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Dude get a new box, comon your crimping its style with that flatbed


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

abbe;1303284 said:


> Dude get a new box, comon your crimping its style with that flatbed


Love the flatbed. I get more complements on that flatbed than I ever got with a pickup box. Plus it's 10x more useful and way harder to ugly up. Know how easy it is to smash out a tail light or put a dent in a pickup box? Know how hard that is to do on a flatbed?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Shoulda gone aluminum 
Lookin good nonetheless


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Smart choice with the flatbed. Far more productive. Looks good.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

EGLC;741514 said:


> credit freeze is still on....I tried to get a $5k loan for one year on a $12k truck, no-can-do....


So why the hell do they keep bugging me with offers ? I guess when it comes to real time they will say the same thing


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

In regards to the cc/sb with plow. The reccomendation for no plow has more to do with braking distances than weight on the front end. Per Boss engineers the concern is the weight of the passengers COMBINED with the plow creates unsafe stopping distances. So, the statement about not plowing with every seat filled is accurate. I am no engineer but I can only assume that anything a regular cab 7.3 can handle a cc can. They dont change the components just because its a cc. Hook up that 9" v and have fun, just dont take the whole family...maybe just the dog .


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did the flat bed to my 99. Looks great .


----------

